# FAC - February 2013



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

This is the Fiber Arts Chat (FAC). This is where we come together and touch base with each other. We talk about all things not necessarily fiber related here. If you are super busy come here and just pop in and say, hi! We do tend to miss our people if they don't post for a while. At the very least just stop and say a quick "Hi!" 

If you are new here or someone who usually reads but doesn't contribute, this is the perfect place to introduce yourselves. We love all our new people. If you have any questions and need help or want to offer advice please don't be shy. You can always start a new thread but if your aren't ready for the big time slip in here and tell us a bit about yourself. We are NOT an exclusive club.

I also want to make it clear that we are all inclusive. You do not need to be a spinner, or knitter, or weaver. You do not have to work with natural fibers. Everyone is welcome and no one should feel they are not. After the big kerfuffle on another thread I want to make it very clear that no one is to feel inferior for their choice of fibers or medium or craft. The fibers to not make the person :hair and I will not have hurt feelings here. The fact is, there is a group of people out there who have been made to feel inferior and unwelcome to my forum and THAT is NOT okay. You can have your personal opinion about whatever you want but I won't have hurt feelings here. Whether or not you understand it isn't the point, you are welcome to send me a PM if you wish to work on your understanding. It bothers me greatly and angers me that there is a group of people who don't feel welcome here. This forum is not about all fibers, all art/craft forms that contain fibers and that is a huge variety. Just because I don't personally like or do certain things doesn't make them bad or wrong they are just different period.

Now onto more pleasant things 

I finished my nephews scarf, I posted a picture in last months FAC. I've got the ribbing for the first KAL sock finished and cast on for the second one. I have a bunch of FOs that need to be complete but after the KAL. 

It is snowing to beat the band here . I couldn't be happier. We have had "lake effect snows" all week and they are not supposed to end until tomorrow afternoon. Weever Im sure you aren't happy about this and I'm sorry if it all makes your life on the farm more difficult. But I'm sure all this moisture is good for everyone and everything, especially after last year. I try to get a picture or two and post them here.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Au contraire, Marchwind. If it's going to be cold, we may as well have snow. It does make life a little more difficult, but I get SO tired of the grey. At least when there is snow we have the opportunity to snowshoe or ski. 

It is mud I hate.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Well here in Az its at least back to sunny Skies!!! All is getting back to normal!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

70* here. The sun is shining, the birds are singing, oh btw, I did tell y'all. WE SOLD OUR HOUSE AND GOT THE PROPERTY WE WANTED IN NEBRASKA!!! Right?
There ain't a thing gonna rain on my parade for at least a week now! Lol!
I'm even doing our taxes with a smile, that's something eh?? :hobbyhors
After the last two years of he!! we've been through, I admit I am holding my breath a bit, waiting for the shoe to drop. 
But I'm happy for now!:nanner:


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

NEBRASKA, Herchmama ?! What takes you out of TX into Nebraska ?! How exciting for you ! I've never been to Nebraska ! 

Marchwind, you said Kerfuffle !!! I've never heard such a word, but I like it ! hee hee !! 
.... I didnt know there were folks who felt that way .... sad, and I hope they join us here , where there are no mean people !!!!!

It's rainy and wet here in Oregon, go figure ! I'm starting to get the gardening bug ... but theres too much fiber things to do yet !!!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Forgot to comment in the other thread about your scarf, Marchie.

It is Beautiful!! I even commented out loud when I saw it.

We're supposed to get a bit more snow tonight (only 2"-3") but I'm okay with that. It means it has to warm up to snow

Got back home from knee surgery a little while ago. All went well ... just feeling a bit goofy in the head .... Okay ... a bit MORE goofy than normal!! 

Echoing Marchie's sentiment. ALL are Welcome into The Fold. Whether it is butcher's twine on broomsticks to the finest silk ... it's ALL GOOD .. and we're here to share the *Experience of Fiber in ALL forms*!

If I have offended anyone, it was unintentional and I do profusely apologize.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hahaha Miz Mary, I love the word kerfuffle, it remind me of a pillow fight or tossing wool at each other. Here's the definition http://www.merriam-webster.com/dictionary/kerfuffle

Oh Cyndi I forgot about your surgery. I'm glad to hearit went well and you are home. Goofy is fine by me . Just keep that pain at bay.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Miz Mary, it's a very long story. But suffice it to say, it's my dh's turn. He was born and raised there, we are moving very close to his hometown, and for the last 27 years, has had to put up with me needing to take care of my parents, bless their hearts. So now it's his turn, and he want's to go home. 
Cyndi, so glad your home and starting to heal, poor thing. Not to goofy for fiber are ya?? That would be terrible!

Marchie, I too completly for got to comment on your scarf, it's gorgeous. I love the color changes, very nice, and way to good for any man!! I think you should send it to a poor Southerner who is fixing to move north...just sayin'.:teehee:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I may have possibly gotten 30 POUNDS of yarn in the mail yesterday. All yarn by Viking of Norway. All gorgeous, all superwash, all lovely.

Thought I'd send you the links so you can see all the pretty colors!

Odin is a slow-striping, superwash, single ply semi-bulky. It's thicker than worsted. It is very lofty and I want to knit ALL of it.










Balder is a lofty, bulky, two-ply yarn in solid colors. I particularly love the teal.










And finally, Nordlys is a superwash slow-striping sock yarn with some nylon in it. I'm supposed to get more colors soon...










:sing:

I love getting new yarn in!


----------



## Callieslamb (Feb 27, 2007)

Nice yarn! I feel so out of it. I can't ever keep up with this thread. You people are just doing so much! I'm an hour south of Marchie so we're in the same storm. I'm happy for the snow. Like Weaver- I'd rather have frozen snow than mud, except my ground isn't frozen under the snow. 

I put my sheepies in the barn last night so they can dry off. I need to get jackets on them. I'm hoping and praying their fleeces are long enough to shear in April. I managed to knit a few things and I'm about ready to start spinning again. 

Happy February! Spring's getting closer!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Svenska, I am absolutely loving the colors of the middle and third one. Omgoodness!!
I might have to get some from you next week. Gorgeous!:goodjob:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

So glad your surgery went well Cyndi! 

I am so happy for you hercsmama!

Love the scarf Marchwind!

I am going to be finished with chemo the end of the month! I can't wait.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

:shocked: Svensflicka... you... have... superwash... BULKY!!!







I hope that it's something you'll be offering in your shop...

Weather here... icky and now it's cold. We have mud. I don't think I've mentioned how much I hate mud. It's the sole reason spring is NOT my favorite season. I hate slipping in it, sloshing through it, squishing around in it, and it's everywhere! We've had torrential rains and snow every week. We're officially out of the drought danger-zone we've been in for the last year (or so).

Still working on the KAL socks, but I've had to break away from it and do some other things too.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

It is very cold here... Very cold. DH has been looking at his half knit sweater all day. :teehee:

Oh yes, I have all three of those yarns in my shop! Odin has six colors, Balder has seven, and so far three of the Nordlys colors have arrived. My yarn room is soooo full... They're also all on my website now! I think I set a record. :bouncy: :sing:

And they are sooooooo soft.....


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchie your scarves are really cool looking! I love how the colors change gradually. What kind of yarn is it?

Cyndi - take it easy!!!! This is one time that you should pamper yourself (and knit and knit and knit!)

hercsmama - so glad things are working out for you! Can't wait to see pictures of your new home!

woodpecker - spring, and the end of your treatment, will be here soon! Time to celebrate!

Went to the Dr yesterday and I have a massive sinus infection. He put me on antibiotics for 2 WEEKS! And if I'm not 100% after that, he wants to me do another round. Yikes! I'm planning on sleeping, knitting, and spinning this weekend...

Last year when I was getting a checkup, I started talking to the Dr about our sheep, spinning, and knitting. He and his wife had both knit in the past, and wanted to get started again. I told him about our LYS, and apparently he kept it in business this past year haha!

So in the past year, he's has learned to spin, they got a loom, a few angora rabbits, and are just going to town! His daughter is 11, and loves it all! How cool is that! 

So most of my appt was spent talking fiber  And my blood pressure was on the high side when I went in, but he took it again closer to the end and it was fine. He told me 'More fiber!' so doctor's orders :clap: :goodjob:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PKB that is so amazingly wonderful. I bet your BP dropped. I would love to have a doctor who was THAT into fibers. Talk about enabling . So sorry to hear about your sinus infection. That's what was going on with me a while back. Apparently sinus infections are really difficult to get rid of and you need to be on antibiotics forever, not really but it seems like it. I'm used to feeling better after 24 hrs on antibiotics but it was almost a full 5 days before I began to feel better. Eat lots of yoghurt or take probiotics, if you have a neti pot use it daily if you don't have one consider getting one. And make sure you use it. My sinuses were so swollen it was difficult to use it at first but I persisted and won the battle. Sorry if I sound like a downer here but having come through one to too long ago I just want to pass on tips I learned. I really hope you feel better soon and make sure you get a lot of rest/sleep.

Hercsmama I'm not sure if I commented on you getting thenhOuse you wanted or not. But I'm very happy for you. I hope your move goes smoothly. Make sure you mark all your fiber related boxes really well. Carry current projects with you. I put all my Circs and DPNs someplace and still haven't found them. They must have gotten left behind in MN with a bunch of my other stuff. We will be reunited one day, I know that.

Cyndi how are you feeling today?


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Boy, is it snowing! DH is off to an outdoor farmers market (it has a roof, but no sides). I'm sure no one will come, and he'll endanger his life for nothing.

It is so beautiful. If life does not intrude, I'm digging out my snowshoes after I send him off on his merry way.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Marchwind said:


> I'm used to feeling better after 24 hrs on antibiotics but it was almost a full 5 days before I began to feel better.


Marchie - thanks so much for telling me this! I woke up this morning, expecting to feel a lot better, and I still felt terrible, and it ticked me off! So I guess I just need to take it easy for the next few days and let the antibiotics kick in.



Marchwind said:


> if you have a neti pot use it daily if you don't have one consider getting one. And make sure you use it.


A few years ago, I was talking to the Dr (same fibery one  ) and he said to use one of those infant "boggie-snatchers" we used to call them - can't even think of the right word now!

He said that you can really blast the stream up in there, and it helps a lot. So I need to mix up some salt solution, and do that. I've been meaning to for years, and just haven't. But I've gotten a sinus infection every year for the last two years, so I need to do that.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Svenska, beautiful yarn! 

Knitting lessons going slowly here. A bit of a snag--you see, I purchased lessons for my 15 yo and 18yo dds for Christmas, and the instructor said I was welcome to come along for free.

Well. . . four lessons in, and I'm definitely the most excited about it. Both dds enjoying knitting, but the youngest is having some self-esteem issues which are causing her to balk when it's lesson time (I think she's intimidated by the speed at which her sister and I are catching on). We are currently finished with our first project and at an impasse of what to do next. The instructor would like it to be something that, if not identical, is at least the same technique for all three of us. So far, we cast on, knit, purl, and bind off. I've tried my hand at doing ribbing and like it, 18yo has done a little and says "eh, it's ok", 15yo doesn't like it (she struggled with it at the lesson we learned it and doesn't want to do more of it).

So. . . I'm trying to find easy to make ideas for our next project, all the while I'm chomping at the bit to go whole hog on my knitting. It's hard to remember the lessons are the girls' present and not mine.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Score!!!

I know that there are fiber-animal owners in this area that keep sheep solely as pets. As such, when they have them sheared in the spring, they usually toss the wool onto a compost heap. I know because a few have told me this! So I thought I'd be preemptive and put up an ad on our local craigslist (CL) asking sheep owners to please consider sending it to me rather than tossing it out. I'll re-new the ad every week throughout spring and hopefully some folk will respond.

I didn't expect to get a response quite this quickly! I posted yesterday, today a guy e-mailed and asked if I wanted his alpaca fiber from this past May. :shocked: I'm no fool... I told him I would love to have it, when could I pick it up. So in the SNOW, I went to pick up the fiber. He walked out and handed me a huge trashbag full of fiber. I thanked him for it and put it in the car, sight unseen. He mentioned he also had some Jacob sheep and would I want that wool later this spring too (heck yes!).

When I was off down the road a bit, I couldn't stand it anymore, pulled over and peeked in the bag. It's cram full of a beautiful creamy white alpaca blanket! :nanner: Just at a glance, it looks like it's in great shape, very clean and essentially free of VM. I'm so excited! I hope a few others respond to the ad over the next several months, it would make my year!

PS, this is actually the 2nd score this week. On Friday I went and picked up another freebie being offered... half a dozen Himalayan rabbits with pedigrees! A (not too far away) breeder was downsizing and offering them to people. I'd been looking for some for a long time, so I didn't waste a moment to contact him and head out there. A great week so far!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

What a deal Falls-acre!! I am so excited for you. Alpaca is just AWESOME soft yummy stuff....and free! can't beat that.

SO-- you know pictures are required - right?? 

ya know, that is an awesome idea, I may steel it. Thinking about it, the man I got my alpaca from said they just gave away all the fiber. 
I just can't imagine...but, hey, it works!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

When I really thought about it, I reckon not everyone wants the hassle of trying to sell fiber from animals they are keeping as pets. Pets are supposed to be stress reducers, trying to market from them might counteract that. This is also how I got a bunch of Llama fiber and 3 bags of sheep wool last year.  Granted, not all of that stuff was ideal for spinning, but the free aspect counteracted a lot of the negative qualities of the fibers.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

And anything that TRULY isn't suitable for fiber arts can be used for mulch. Win-win.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I can hardly believe it's February already! We have two birthdays this month, my daughter will be 21 and my husband will be, umm, a year older 

On the 12th, I'm speaking at a luncheon at my aunt's church. I've been invited to talk about my business. I'm pretty excited about it and not too nervous.


Woodpecker, still keeping you in my thoughts and looking forward to hearing about remission!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Only here for an update (haven't read the rest of the posts).

I think there is something wrong with my knee ... I only had arthroscopic surgery for a meniscus repair and the surgeon removed a screw from my ACL surgery (from 12 years ago).

I'm in a LOT of pain, can't move my knee much less walk on it. Right now I'm keeping myself doped up enough to make the pain bearable and knitting on a sock.

I'll see the doctor Monday for a follow up on the surgery and see what he thinks.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Only here for an update (haven't read the rest of the posts).
> 
> I think there is something wrong with my knee ... I only had arthroscopic surgery for a meniscus repair and the surgeon removed a screw from my ACL surgery (from 12 years ago).
> 
> ...


Oh no! I will say extra prayers for you Cyndi!

BlueberryChick thank you for your thoughts. I have some down time to recover from chemo then I have 6 weeks of radiation 5 days a week. I am so looking forward to remission. I really can't wait!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Cyndi yikes! Doped up and knitting socks, you are a brave woman  Seriously you are and I'm being sort of silly there. Keeping positive and healing thoughts for you.. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Just popping in to say hi. Not much fiber activity going on here. I have some Pattons yarn waiting to be knit into a baby sweater but haven't made a start on it yet. 

Between power outages, ice storms and then floods it's been crazy here. We're on a creek and five of our eight low water bridges were washed out in the last storm, along with most of our 4 mile dirt road. So we've been completely cut off from the world. The road crews have been working night and day for 4 days to fix everything.. Son's had a nice vacation as schools have been closed. 

Cindi, prayers from here too! I hope you're feeling better in time for spring. 

Woodpecker, I think you said you'd had your 6th treatment? You're getting closer and closer. Big hugs to you. Thinking of you every day.

Marchie I saw that you'd lost your little cat. Hugs to you too. We just lost our Jack Russel. She was a difficult little dog, very yappy and not at all cuddly. A real force to be reckoned with; but boy have I missed her! She was 15. Will you get another cat?

Falls-Acre that really was a score! What fun you're going to have!

Our sheep are looking pregnant. Should have lambs at the end of March. Can't wait.

Happy February! Can't believe it's almost sugaring season again. Love to you all,

Pauline


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

PigeonLady thank you! I'm sorry for your loss of your little Jack Russel. I think even the difficult ones wheedle their way into our hearts. I still have 5 cats and as much as I want to get another one I'm really trying hard to avoid that.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yike Cyndi! I hope when you get to the doctor you get everything figured out! 

PKBoo, last time I had a sinus infection, the antibiotics took a while to make me feel better, and I had the STRANGEST, most vivid dreams while taking them. Turns out that is a real side effect, lol. 

I hope everyone starts feeling better soon, you too Woodpecker!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Hi all! I haven't visited in a while, but it's nice to stop by to check in with the fiber folks. It's lightly snowing here and not too cold (maybe 20?). 

Last month I finally picked up my knitting needles again to work on a mosaic pattern pullover for DH. There was a really good deal on orange-red yarn, at the LYS, so that's what color he's getting. So far, I've got front and back and sleeves done. It's blocking now and after it dries it will be time for construction work. 

In the meantime, I'm going to work up a sweat upstairs on the treadmill. I've got a TV screen up there with Netflix, so I can watch movies as I exercise. Recently I watched a movie called "The Way" about a man who is inspired by the death of his son to walk the Camino Santiago, an 800km pilgrimage walk across northern Spain. I think I'd like to do a walk like that. Maybe by the time I'm 60. Anyone want to join me?


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Hi AjaxLucy, welcome back! Do you have pictures of the sweater you can show us? How about a pattern?

I like your idea of a walk across country. I doubt I could do that but I like the thought. I suppose in the mean time you could get travel videos and watch those while you walk on your treadmill


----------



## betty modin (May 15, 2002)

It seems quieter than usual this evening. Just the fire mumbling in the woodstove, and classical music just under it. That usually feels cozy and perfect to me...
...but I've had very special company the past few days-company I put on the train this afternoon so they could return home-and the house seems empty this evening.
My oldest daughter and my first grandchild were here for three days. Little one is 6 weeks old, and it was our first time together since her birth. She is lovely, talkative and seems to be a good fit-ie, opinionated, strong willed...like her mom and aunt (my younger dd) of course, not me.

We had snowy, cold weather for most of December and January-my driveway and all the shady spots of the yard are still full of frozen snow-and now the weather forecasters say more by the weekend. Thankfully, we've had sunny, clear weather for almost a week-up into the 40s a couple days-so much of the property is clear. I'd like to get the dog yard cleaned up...three dogs and frozen snow is NOT a pretty sight, even if two of the are tiny.Maybe we'll get enough to cover it up until spring? I can only hope.

It seems many of you are facing challenges in your life at the moment. You're in my thoughts and prayers as you deal with them. Even the long planned for good stuff can be stressful, so even those facing 'good' stuff are thought of. 

I'm still working on too many projects at once. I've got the KAL socks going, a new pair of gloves for winter driving (a mouse that had sought shelter in the car thoroughly enjoyed the pair I've used for years-mending was hampered by the amount that had vanished) and a scarf for my sister. I've got a scarf on the loom, and am looking at my wheel with two bobbins done for a bulky black three ply for a special request knitted scarf for my middle dd, who wants a warmer scarf for her new commute by train in the SF area. She always has gotten colder than anyone else, and waiting at the station on foggy winter days is not a good match for her-but parking near work is $15 per day (yikes) so the train is a better choice. I"m hoping to get that done in time for next winter (it will be spring there by March-and I'm not getting things done very quickly here).

For now, enjoy the wintery weather; the time spent indoors; the slow lengthening of days; the chance to let the earth rest before spring brings growth and gardens and new babies to grace our barnyards

betty


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Seems like nothing ever stands still, does it?

My mother told me this past week-end that she has been scheduled for a knee replacement surgery early next month. Have ya'll noticed how issues like these seem to come in sets on this board? It's funny, because honestly, my mother really isn't all that old, but in the past handful of years it seems like she's had nothing but trouble, medically speaking. I've been trying to set her mind at ease regarding her knee. She's in a lot of pain (bone on bone) and nothing the docs have done so far has helped. My neighbor recently had her knees replaced (one at a time) and for the most part, everything went fine. So my mother should be just fine and will probably feel a lot better once it's done. It's times like these though, where I really wish we didn't live on opposite sides of this state. I used to like the fact we were so far apart. When I was younger I always said that it improved our relationship so much to have some distance between us. But now that we're both older, I find it to be more of a hardship. She'll be fine, I know it. She's a tough woman and won't let a little thing like a bum knee put her down.

I've been trying new things. I'm playing with the Alpaca fiber I got, wanting to try combs on it instead of carding. I'm curious though, do I _have_ to wash the fiber first? Can I try working the locks without washing them beforehand? I can already tell that some of it will need to be de-haired. I pulled out a small lock to show my spouse and there were a few longer, coarser hairs sticking out over the top of the lock that I pulled out quite easily. I'm waiting for a relatively calm day (wind-wise) to dump the fleece out and look it over more carefully. I guess I could do it inside, but I'm worried about having hair all over the place!

The other day I picked up one of those sock looms from JA... my recommendation to others? DON'T! LOL Honestly it's just as hard to use those things as the knitting needles, and it has more limitations as far as pattern goes. I thought it'd be quicker, it isn't. I'll probably return this thing and invest in another pair of circular sock needles instead.

In spite of the cold, I'm already starting to feel a bit of spring fever. I'd nearly forgotten that February is the start of mating season for the turkeys! They'll be laying eggs later this month. The tom is already displaying his feathers for the ladies. Hopefully I'll have better luck with them this year than last (didn't have them enclosed, so they kept hiding their nests!). I started prepping the rabbits for the heavy breeding season as well. Should start seeing little ones in another month or so.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We are enjoying our first real snows of the season, which is odd for Michigan. Life has quieted down a bit from our usual frenzied pace, and yet I haven't been outdoors other than necessary. I find it harder to make myself go out with the snowshoes or skis than even 5 years ago. Getting old?

We've started lambing with the Suffolks. We need to lamb this early to have 4H lambs for kids for our early county fair. For the most part it's going well, though we did lose 2 of 3 very small triplets. 

One of the things I've noticed this winter is an upswing in those who are ordering breed-specific roving for spinning. I think books like Fleece to Fiber Sourcebook, with its emphasis on specific breeds of sheep, have helped this. We only have 2 breeds, of course, Polypay and Suffolk, but even 2 years ago I could hardly give away the Suffolk wool, and very few had heard of Polypay. (No, it's not blended with polyester--why do you ask?")

Nice to hear from you again, betty. And falls-acre, I had to laugh at your comments about your mother. Mine lives across the road and I've often thought that a little distance would be helpful. However, now that my folks are getting on in years it is convenient to be able to check on them.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

Wow, February is going by fast! I'm busy sewing for the Carolina Craftsmen Spring Classic, a three day craft fair in Columbia, SC. It's the first weekend in March and I'm trying to make enough to fill my booth. 

Just need to say, you people are big time enablers. I went from non-knitter to a rather extensive looking collection of needles in less than three months. Lots of friends wil be getting knitted dishcloths next Christmas and I'm trying to decide if I can risk taking knitting needles on a plane on my next trip.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

FallsAcres youdo not have to wash Alpaca before you process it. They don't have grease (lanolin) like sheep do. But they do roll in dust, take dust baths, so you will want to shake it out pretty well before spinning. And of course wash it after you spin it.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BlueberryChick knitting needles are allowed on domestic flights so take them on the plane with you. If you leave them in your carry-on bag I seriously doubt anyone will even notice them. They really don't show up on an X-ray very well.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Marchwind said:


> BlueberryChick knitting needles are allowed on domestic flights so take them on the plane with you. If you leave them in your carry-on bag I seriously doubt anyone will even notice them. They really don't show up on an X-ray very well.


Good to know. :happy2:


----------



## Ana Bluebird (Dec 8, 2002)

I just flew Southwest, took shorter wooden knitting needles in my carry-on with no problem. Knitted down there and back, even had change-overs, I worried about it because I was refused needles a few years ago on another airline, but they were metal. ???Make a diff???


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wooden ones would not show up on X-rays at all, is my guess. Also in the last few years things have calmed down a bit. A couple years ago, I went to Sweden for the summer, and brought some nÃ¥lbinding with me, and some little blunt-tip scissors. I had no problem until the changeover in the Netherlands on the way back. Suddenly, the security people got real excited about my backpack. In the end, they let me keep them, but I pretty much had to prove that yes, indeed, I did pack them myself.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Do you ever have streaks where you just cant get any sleep ?! Thats where I am ! Dogs up every hour, sirens ...I need a nap ! 

picked up my angora bunny last night .... I am praying this works out ! She has BEAUTIFUL fiber ! She is 11 weeks , already good sized ! She thumps her back feet alot, and is jumpy ...hopefully thats just from a new environment ... Need to get her used to me holding her , combing her !! 

I am trying to finish up these socks, my sister's Bday is the 15th and I have to mail them ! Then I have one sock to make hubby's pair complete ! 

Working on washing a Corriedale fleece with lots of Lanolin .... time consuming ! 

Have a beautiful day everyone !


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I just sent another fancy dress off into the world-- this time to England!

So yeah... everyone loves this dress pattern. I guess it's just so awesome and feminine!

This dress was sewn of gold silk taffeta embroidered with blue floral sprays, and has a complementing blue skirt. I still really don't like the gold fabric. I never would have chosen it myself. Nevertheless, I think the dress turned out nicely, and it's done, so on to the next thing! 

View attachment 4002


View attachment 4003


View attachment 4004


Oh, I didn't learn until the day before I sent it that it was to be a wedding dress... :teehee: I don't like being caught off guard by that. Not at all.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Svenskaflicka it's beautiful!

Scissors are alo allowed on planes now (domestic flights). Even pointy ones, but they have to be 4" or less measured from the fulcrum. Wood, metal, DPNs it doesn't matter knitting needles are not a prohibited item.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

OH MY SvenskaFlicka, that's lovely!

That'll be a great wedding dress, something a little different.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

SvenskaFlicka, you are an awesome seamstress.
You really do nice work.


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

SvenskaFlicka, that dress is gorgeous!


Thanks, everyone, for the flight info. However, the longest part of the flight itinerary is not domestic. I may be out of luck, though I'm thinking about trying some small bamboo needles in my checked bag. At least I could have them when I arrive. 


Or a crochet hook; that might be less likely to attact attention.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

BluberryChick generally circular needles will be alright. Call the airlines you will be traveling on for your international flight, they may know or check the airlines web page.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kelsy, that dress is gorgeous!!

Yippee for free fiber, FA!! 

Fiber Arts doesn't have to be expensive. Homemade spindle and free fiber, lots of tenacity and you're good to go for only a couple dollars of investment!

I can't remember who it was that gave their daughters knitting lessons ... if youngest daughter isn't enjoying it, don't push her ... it just might push her away. Perhaps another of the fiber arts will be more enjoyable to her ... loom knitting, or potholder weaving (which isn't limited to potholders ... I've seen lap throws made from stitching the squares together!) or needle felting.

Knee replacement ... ugh! I really feel for your mother, FA. Physical therapy from that is a real bear. Speaking of knees and replacements, doc said on Monday that recovery is looking normal for my knee. I have a lot of arthritis in that knee so the amount of swelling is 'normal' for me, but have started exercising so I don't lose muscle in my thigh. Doctor says that I'm looking at a knee replacement. This last surgery may have held it off for a bit longer, but a replacement is definitely in my future. Heck, I'm only 52!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:yuck: Got a whopping 1 hour of sleep last night. 
The deer have made it their mission to tease my pet dinosaurs every night this week. Same stupid buck and his harem just outside the fence. The neighbor finally called last night about 10:30 to gripe about the barking. Well crap, it's his own stupid fault, he feeds the dad gum things right there. What's he think my dogs are going to do?
I told Keith we should just shoot them, the deer, not the dogs. Ended up bringing them in for the night. The dogs, not the deer. Needless to say, 1 yo Great Pyrs are not house dogs. So I sat up all night so they wouldn't eat the furniture. I'm tired,cranky, and need to get some more packing done. Keith told me to go lie down, but if I do I won't sleep tonight.
Gonna be a long day....
Gratuitous puppy pics of the dinosaurs.
The first is Murphy's opinion of the neighbor.
The second is why we don't normally let Maggie or her brother in the house! Yes, she is on the dining room table.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Awwwww! Love the dinosaurs <3


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Wow! That dress is gorgeous. I love the idea of wearing it instead of a white wedding gown.

I'm getting ready to assemble DH's sweater. Here are the sleeves. The pattern is free online: Men's Mosaic Pullover. I think the colors will be just right for Valentine's Day.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

Beautiful dogs !!!!

Beautiful sweater !!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

That will be stunning when it is finished and put together. It that a variegated orange/red yarn or is tt just how he light is playing on it? You have done beautiful work.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I can't believe your dogs COME in the house! My LGDs are claustrophobic - my Pyr actually can't even be shut in the barn, he freaks out and digs his way out no matter what you try.

Gorgeous sweater! I love the orange.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Beautiful dress, dogs and sweater!


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

frazzlehead said:


> I can't believe your dogs COME in the house! My LGDs are claustrophobic - my Pyr actually can't even be shut in the barn, he freaks out and digs his way out no matter what you try.
> 
> Gorgeous sweater! I love the orange.


Lol! Hence the reason I stayed up all night. They settle after awhile, but it's not someplace they want to be.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

We are excpecting a noreaster with lots of snow tomorrow. My hens all have black combs and my favorite has black wattles too. It seemed to spread rapidly. I feel really heart sick over this. I have to go get my blood test a day early because of the storm. I keep praying for all who need prayers. Nothing fibery going on just embroidering a pillowcase as I feel like it


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Sounds like frostbite Woodpecker . Put a good heavy coat of Vaseline on them. Hopefully, the damage isn't to deep in the tissue.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

MullersLaneFarm said:


> Kelsy, that dress is gorgeous!!
> 
> 
> I can't remember who it was that gave their daughters knitting lessons ... if youngest daughter isn't enjoying it, don't push her ... it just might push her away. Perhaps another of the fiber arts will be more enjoyable to her ... loom knitting, or potholder weaving (which isn't limited to potholders ... I've seen lap throws made from stitching the squares together!) or needle felting.


That would be me. It's not that she doesn't enjoy it (in fact, she took her knitting on the bus with her last Friday to an away game--she cheers for basketball season), it's that she is not naturally as fast at it as her sister is. I talked to the instructor this week, and we have come up with a plan we think will work fine. So simple. . . just don't have her and her sister working on the same types of projects!! That way she can't look at her progress (say 4" on a scarf) and compare it to her sister's progress (24" on a scarf). Rather than having both girls learn the same technique at the same rate, it's going to be more self-led. If older sister wants to learn to make a hat, the instructor will get her going on that. And if younger sister wants to knit something smaller and simpler like a mug cozy or a wash cloth, that is what the instructor will help her with.

We have a lesson scheduled for this coming Saturday, to start new projects, so we'll see how this pans out.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

hercsmama said:


> Sounds like frostbite Woodpecker . Put a good heavy coat of Vaseline on them. Hopefully, the damage isn't to deep in the tissue.


I thought frost bite too but it spread so rapidly to the others that I am confused. I hope the damage isn't too deep! I have been putting on antibotic cream on all of them daily.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

I was going to suggest Vasiline too , for the chicken combs ....


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Woodpecker, Hercsmama is right. All of my hens and Roos had funny looking combs and waddles when I lived in northern Mn. It didn't seem to bother them too much and they were still as prolific as usual. It just looks funny, odd.

I hope all the people in the NE baton own the hatches and ride this storm well. Don't o out unless you have to.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I hate it when I'm right. Keep a good coat of vaseline on those combs and wattles. It will help stop further damage. Even down here my birds would get it. Always kept vaseline on them in the winter. Just slather it on when you go feed everyday. 
Svenska, I placed an order with you last night. If you can't ship to arrive before the 28th, no worries. Just hold it til we get moved. I'll send you the new addy as soon as we get there.:thumb:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Actually, I should be shipping it out this morning, Hercsmama!

I wondered if that was you, being in Texas... Should get to you by Wednesday of next week, possibly sooner.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

:goodjob: Awesome!!
Thanks so much!:kiss:


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I never knew or forgot about the vasoline thing. Usually we just tried to make sure we got chickens with rosÃ© or pea combs. I'm not sure I would have been able to catch all of my chickens to be able to apply it . I'll have to remember it if I ever get chickens again.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

March, it works great. I hand fed my birds every morning. All 48 of them. That way when I needed to catch them for anything I could. Wasn't always easy, there's always a couple that have to be difficult!:run:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you Marchwind and hercsmama and Miz Mary! It's getting bad here already, sleeting. We are supposed to get high winds so I am praying the power dosen't go out. Not to mention the foot of snow we are excpecting.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

More snow here. I'm so sick of it now, we've had snow or something pretty much every week-end for the past month. That's not usual here! We aren't used to having cold, white, icky stuff all over the place!

My elder girls got into a bad fight this morning. I really wish I could be spared all the teenaged angst! Eventually they made up, but really! I hate 'snow days'. It's just more time for them to get on one another's nerves, with me in the middle trying to placate and promote peace.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Holy cow, where has the month gone?! Already the 8th and I haven't posted ONCE since the month started. Geesh. Things are finally starting to settle in and feel "normal" again after MIL's death. Today is her birthday, so we'll get some flowers for her grave. 

I finally got a chance to go down to NC to visit my sister and Mom. It was a great visit. Now I'm trying to desperately get ready for goat kids, due in about a week or maybe less! My dad is coming for a visit on Sunday to help tear down barn shelves and rebuild them in a different place. I just bought a new goat milker, so now I dont' have to hand milk anymore! I don't mind hand milking, but the price was sooo good I couldn't pass it up! I just don't feel ready to bottle feed babies and milk twice a day yet!!!

I took 2 ram lambs (well, 10 mos old) to the butcher this morning, and the sale of one will pay for the ram I'm buying from my breeder. My ewes are due to lamb around Feb 23rd, so I'm getting excited for that. 

My soap sales are going well, so I need to get my butt in gear and make more. I need to have a day or two (or four) of nothing but soap and crank out as many batches as possible!

And I've been slowly working on my first sweater, which I dont' think I'll ever finish! I haven't had much time for knitting lately, but hopefully that'll change soon.

Cyndi, I hope your knee feels better soon! And I'm so jealous of all of you who are getting snow!!!! I really wish we'd get some!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Kris in MI said:


> Rather than having both girls learn the same technique at the same rate, it's going to be more self-led. If older sister wants to learn to make a hat, the instructor will get her going on that. And if younger sister wants to knit something smaller and simpler like a mug cozy or a wash cloth, that is what the instructor will help her with.


Sounds like a Great solution!!

Stay warm in New England.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Just curious... given the price of sock yarns, why would anyone ever want to anything with them other than make socks!? That is all. LOL


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh but sock yarn makes the most gorgeous shawls!

This is made from Lorna's Laces Shepherd Sock.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I make earflap hats out of the self-striping sock yarn quite often. It makes and awesome patterned hat with very little effort. 

Also mittens, mitts, and gloves are good out of sock yarn.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

So not knitting related. But I have.to share!!!
Guess what I picked up at an Estate sale today???


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

But wait!! There's more!!
Inside the drawers we found tons of old crochet hooks. Two tatting shuttles, what I think are the bobbins for the machine, I'll post a picka tiny envelope full of machine needles, and this thing, I have no idea what it is..
I know the tag says 65.00, but they gave me 25% off, so it was only 50 something.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Socks and shawls are both on my 'must learn to knit' list. Can't decide which one to start with, though. Perhaps learning how to do more than knit 2 purl 2 might be the first step


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Forgot the pic!
Ds says it's an old time shank for cranky old women. Lol!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

to hold the bobbin, maybe?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

To wind on to the bobbins?? I'll ask (and sometimes Paul) ... he's the sewing guru here.

eta:

I was wrong.

Paul says it is a bobbin case. To the right of the needle there appears to be a section that will slide out of the way. This is where your bobbin / bobbin case goes.

The lower left picture is how you wind the bobbins.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

I have a machine similar to that. (Reliable brand.) That is indeed to hold the bobbins. They call it a flying shuttle. It should have a little "arm" inside the base of the machine to hold it, underneath the sliding door Cyndi mentioned. If you can find a manual for your machine or one similar, it will show how to thread it. (Threading the bobbin right is pretty important.) Unfortunately, I have neither my machine nor a manual handy, or I would take photos or scan pages to give you an idea of how it goes. 

That is truly a beauty! Are you going to sew with her?

I got my Reliable Sewing Machine when I was 8, for Christmas. It's what I asked for. It only took me about three months to sew through my finger and learn not to do that. I was an odd child.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Great find hercsmama! I love to find additional 'treasures' that came with it too!

Svenska - thanks for warning me about the vivid dream while on antibiotics! I used to have very detailed, vivid dreams; my whole family did. Dreams were always a topic at breakfast, and at the lunch table, since they were so funny and weird. 

I haven't had those sort of dreams for years now! I wonder why? But they've been back since I've been on antibiotics, so thanks for the warning. They make me laugh though because they're so... weird :teehee:

I've been getting a bunch of spinning and knitting done. I finished the yarns I'm using for my first weaving project! We learn to use a warping board next week! :dance: 

The darker one is a blend from one of our black sheep, and one of our white sheet. I dyed it Aquamarine, and it came out a cool color. The light color one is BFL and dyed with the same Aquamarine. I can't wait to see how the scarf comes out!

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

And I spun some alpaca, and dyed it lavender to make a baby hat for a friend of mine. Will finish the hat tonight.

yarma by BooPK, on Flickr

AND, I've been working on the fleece section skeins for the Master Spinner class, so I'll be posting those tomorrow.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

hercsmama - great machine!
PKBoo - I really like that aquamarine yarn! Very pretty.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Love great finds at sales.

PKBoo those yarns are to die for. That alpaca looks so soft. 

I need to get through my blahs (winter?) and get moving on my DILs sweater yarn and dye it and knit it up. I just have no motivation to do anything. I'm having to force myself to knit on the KAL socks, ugg, I hate this. I did get to the doctor and I had them put me back on Zoloft, it should kick in in a few weeks to a month. Only problem is it may be making my migraines worse. I'm keeping a headache log which is interesting to see. I've never had to keep one before. I wish I had a before and after log to really see. Other than that I'm as healthy as can be 

I have my dog park knitting group to day. We are meeting at a different coffee shop, a locally waned one. Panera was way too busy and you had to wait in line for a half hour just to get a cup of coffee. If you tried to skirt the system they got nasty. I'm hoping this will work out in our favor. Sounds like we may have a good turn out.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

My daughters and I had a knitting lesson this afternoon. Here's what we started working on: 

younger dd is doing simple hair bows with chunky yarn (alpaca with sparkles in it) on size 10.5 needles--a step down from her big 13s we were started on. She plans to make enough bows for all the members of her cheerleading team.

elder dd is making a slouchy hat on size 8 circular needles.

I'm making a watch cap on size 7 circular needles. 

Both elder dd and I will be switching to dpns when it's time to finish off the hats, but for now we are expanding on our knitting in the round we tried a few weeks ago for fun when younger dd wasn't able to attend a lesson with us.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Sounds like fun, Kris!!

Paul and I are revamping the top floor. This old farm house (not sure of the age, but over 100 years old ... we found floor plans that match this house in an 18958 Montgomery Ward Catalogue). We ripped off the add on kitchen (built someone around 1903) and added on a new laundry room/kitchen/great room in 2003. The wiring in the old house is ... well ... old. It is ungrounded, cloth wrapped wiring. It was one of the things that worried my Daddy since we bought the place. We're using part of my inheritance to rewire the old part of the house (Thanks Daddy!) The upstairs (3 bedrooms) are now rewired. We are empty nesters now ... one room is a guest room where (and sometimes Paul) puts his Civil War reenactment 'stuff', one room is my fiber room and one room is my loom room. (Paul has his own workshop plus blacksmith shop ... I'm entitled to 2 rooms of my own in the house ... right!?!) Well ... Paul has talked me into sharing my 'loom room' as the 'craft room'. He wants a place to put at least one of his sewing machines and have a place inside the house to work on his leather for a few days without littering up the dining table.

The 'loom room' has been in a state of discombobulation the last few years. When the oldest two children moved out, the youngest took the largest bedroom. One of the bedrooms became the Civil War 'guest room' and the other, my fiber room (which seemed to somehow accumulate stuff not related to fiber .... errrr) also used as the 2nd guest bedroom.

Now that it is just Paul and me, I waited to get the windows replaced in that room (done last fall) and the electric replaced (done last week). It is no longer going to be the 2nd guest room (although we do have a full and a single sized air mattress for extra guests).

Paul finished patching dry wall last night & painting the walls (soft grey) today. Tomorrow the ceiling will be painted and the construction of a corner work table (on his side of the room!) will begin. I will finally get my Harrisville-Design T-6 loom up, also Paul will be building on to the table that holds my J-Loom (very similar to the Ashford Dorothy).

Hmmm ... maybe I should go get pictures of how the room looks now ... since all y'all just can't get enough photos!!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Here we go!!

The Loom Room:

Pictures on the left were 2011 ... on the right tonight. They will be the same angle

































And the way my Fiber room is currently looking with all the 'stuff' being stored in it because of the remodel!! Again, the left is before the remodel, the right is tonight!!


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Can't wait to see pictures Kris - sounds like it will work out well with the girls working on different projects 

Cyndi - definitely pictures! It's hard to imagine it all. Sounds like a great use of space!

Marchie - have you ever used a sun lamp? I have a friend that has Seasonal Affective Disorder, and they use a full spectrum light box. It has really really helped them!

Well, DH's car died last week, so we spent the day used car shopping. UGH! :yuck: Can't think of anything else I'd rather do (insert sarcastic smilies here...)
No spinning today, although I did get to knit a bunch as we drove to different dealers. We did find one though, thankfully, so no more car shopping thank goodness!


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Paula .... you were sooo on my mind today when I moved that beautiful black fleece. YUM!!!

eta:

The floor loom in the top left photo is for sale. It is a 1918 Worst Danish Loom. It isn't operational ... it is a 'special needs' loom. I DO have the schematics for all parts need for that loom (plus schematics for making a Swedish Loom).

I need to get the HD T/6 set up and there is no room for both the Worst and the T/6.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Philip and I went to the annual Nordic Ball tonight. There was a smorgasbord and dancing til about 11. It was a blast! I made Philip a new vest today :teehee: &#8211;started at 12:30, got done about six, just in time to change and go to the ball! He says he got LOTS of compliments on his vest. One person even told him they didn't know folk costumes could look so nice! 

I'll add some pictures of things tomorrow. I'm not on my real computer and can't add photos from here.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Can't wait to see your pictures Svenska.  I finally finished another project off of my to-do list for the year. I needed a new scarf to go with my hat and mittens I just made. I found this pattern on the same site that I did my seafarer's watchcap. It is the Mariner's Scarf, a simple pattern that makes squares by alternating knit and purl stitches. The yarn was interesting, it was Cascade Rustic, which is a blend of wool and linen. It makes for a coarser looking yarn. The real reason I picked it out is that for whatever reason it reminded me of baling twine, and that always makes me think of my grandpa. He used baling twine to weave seat bottoms for chairs, and used it for a belt.  At least the yarn didn't smell like it. :gaptooth:



Now that I have that finished I finally casted on the Spring Forward socks and started knitting on them in earnest.


----------



## canadiangirl (Jul 25, 2004)

Hey folks, February is moving so fast. Love seeing pics of all the other projects. I can't seem to work on more than one thing at a time, so I'm concentrating on the KAL but my mind is whirring on what to do next. I'd like to do a big project again, like a sweater but have one more smallish thing I'd like to accomplish before spring. I had the week-end off since we had a storm and I cancelled going to the city market. The storm petered out a little here compared to what I seen happening in New England, lots of snow- and at least it had to warm up a bit for it to happen. There are snow drifts up to my waist- and I'm 5'9"!
I did start on my soap room re-organization this week-end since I had some extra time off, but must admit I managed to get some knitting done and a nap (or two). It felt great : )


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I finally felt up to spinning on the wheel(s) today!

I plyed some of the singles I had done on my spindles (no pics of those yet they are hanging up to dry) and spun two bobbins on my CPW, then got those plyed up as well. The resulting skein is now in the dyepot soaking up some splotches of purple ... it's going to be sock yarn (I believe, anyway) ... hot pink and purples! 

(Tried to insert the picture but it came out HUUUUUUUUUUUGE ... go here if you wanna see.)

Should help get me through the muck and slush of an Alberta spring. If it ever gets here, that is...


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Lythrum - love the rustic look and pattern of the scarf!

frazzle - beautiful colors! Glad you're up to spinning - hopefully it'll continue!

The antibiotics are making me dream again - last night our own Mullers Lane Farm's Cyndi took us all on a historical tour by steam engine! She was dressed in her civil war garb, and there were a bunch of us from here listening to her tell us about...(can't remember - just know we were bunched around her and she was explaining in front of the train...)

I woke up smiling, and thinking how fun that would be! In my dream we were having a great time, and we were all going to go to lunch together after the train ride and tour. Who knows where we were!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Cool Frazzle!
I havent been spinning for awhile. It feels like Im wasting fiber. I really want to take a class before I do much more on the wheels. Ive been thinking about my drop spindles all day though, and think I might spin some up on those.

I called the Woolery about the bugs in the wool I got from them.
They said I had been given some belly shavings and sent me some 
replacement wool. So I could work with some of that.
I hope this new stuff cleans up better than the other stuff!!

PKBoo,
Thats sounds like a really neat dream!! About a year ago I dreamed I was
on a cruise ship and this forum was holding a convention on it!!
That was an interesting dream! It was nice to meet so many of you :hysterical: :sing:

Lythrum,
I love the color of your scarf! Nice effects of the pattern too.
At first I wondered if it was entrelac ?-sp

Sven,
that was a nice dress you posted!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Pearl, I had a similar conversation with myself about my 'test weavings'. I really and truly did waste a bunch of yarn - but the yarn I wasted cost me a fraction (a teeny, teeny, tiny fraction) of what a weaving class would cost me ... so I considered it my tuition fees. 

To take a class, I'd have to drive into town ($20 in fuel each day, for four Saturdays), plus take the class for $200. 

Instead, I borrowed several books from the library (okay, I requested 16 books on interlibrary loan and kinda freaked out the librarian with my HUGE PILE of books, but they were free and some of them had useful info in them!), and then I just experimented. I used mostly yarns I had gotten at the thrift store, but then I experimented with about 2 lbs of really good wool ... because I had to know what it would do. And even then, 2 lbs of really good wool and a lot of loom waste ... yeah, doesn't come close to the cost of a class.

So invest in some good fibre to learn with (it is MUCH easier to learn to spin with good fibre that has been well prepared - batts or rovings for the wheel, not top, if possible, I think a woolen prep is easier to spin from, but of course your mileage may vary) and go for it! It's not wasted, it's teaching you something. And even the coiliest most overspun fibre can still be used for something.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

The class wont be that expensive. Its just getting to town. I dont have/own a car and dont want too. So I just got to set a ride up with someone.
I actually do want to take a class though. Mostly to learn about the wheel. Ive 2 different types, SD, & DD. Ive got books and tapes, just sometimes I like an experienced person present.



> So invest in some good fibre to learn with (it is MUCH easier to learn to spin with good fibre that has been well prepared - batts or rovings for the wheel, not top, if possible, I think a woolen prep is easier to spin from, but of course your mileage may vary) and go for it!


I didnt know that, Ive been spinning mostly with tops :smack
I will order some batts. Ive been wanting to try those.

I save all my scraps. I figure I can find some project to use them in.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Classes are great for learning about the gear. And spindle spinning is AWESOME prep for wheel spinning, so go for it! 

Most fibre these days is sold in top, not rovings or batts ... it's easy for spinning worsted, but can be tricky to draft. I can only spin top if I spin from the fold, actually (but then again, I really, really dislike spinning worsted, so I am not your 'average' spinner here!).

Batts are a totally different spinning experience, so if you've been having some challenges, you might find it just the trick! Either way it's definitely worth trying, you can get some really neat colour effects with blended batts.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

I learned to spin from the fold watching your video!!

Im kinda thinking of trying to get a spinning group together too and figure the spinning class would be a great way to meet folks and get the word out. 

Im surprised how much I learn from my spindle can be transferred to the wheel.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Okay, here are a few pictures at long last!

(I need to mention that my dear Philip is a fantastic photographer.)

And yeah, I made his vest. That day. I think it turned out okay, but I need to fix a few things.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Very nice!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Belly wool? I HOPE it was FREE.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

I was thinking the same thing Weever. Belly wool is usually some of the really nasty stuff that gets tosses out, right?


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

They did send a replacement. The thing is I got 3lbs/packages. I thought I saw bugs in one of the other packages too. They are in the freezer right now. I guess I will find out when I open them.

The belly wool was a complete pain to wash. I haven't been real inspired to wash anymore.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Look at the embroidery on that shirt cuff! Oh my, SvenskaFlicka, such beautiful clothes, both of you! And such wonderful smiles. 

You make lovely garments. I wish I could have you sew my entire wardrobe. Really, all I'd need is four chemises, three skirts, two linen dresses, a couple of tunics and two sets of trousers, eh?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Just popping in super quick! Things are moving along like crazy here. Just 2 weeks til we move. Lots and lots to do!!
Kelsey, my yarn got here today!! Sooooo pretty!! Thanks for the quick service, you're awesome!!!:clap:


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Awesome job Sven!

PKBoo that sounds like a cool dream!

I had my second to last treatment today. It went well and I am really tired this time. Usually I am hyper but not today. I also talked to someone in the radiology department, she said I need to get tattooed for markers for the radiation. I am not really happy about this as I did not see this coming. I also don't feel like I need any more reminders of this ordeal. Oh well I am praying for the strength to get through this. Also I thought I would be back at the end of March but my Oncologist told me to take at least 6 weeks not 4. I already told my boss and union president that I would be back in March so now I have to call them tomorrow and tell them what my Oncologist said. She did say if I need any paper work she would give it to me.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Well, Frazzle... my man made that shirt, a few years ago, before I even made him! Isn't he talented everywhere?  But that embroidery is just appliqued lace. He's pretty proud of how awesome it looks.  I did make the vest, and everything I was wearing but my hat.  If you ever really want me to sew your wardrobe, well... you know how to get ahold of me.  It'd be a delight to sew for any one of you here!

Hercsmama, I'm glad to hear your yarn made it safely to you! I hope you enjoy it, and enjoy your packing over the next two weeks!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

I really need to get off my duff and make some of my own clothes. I have decided I'm going to weave fabric and make a tunic, long enough that I can wear it with either leggings or a skirt, and suited for a large belt (like the sword belt type) that I can hang my sporran from (it works great as a bag-on-the-hip when I am vending at shows). 

Of course my family will all think I've gone off my rocker, but I want to be comfortable and if *I* think it looks cool, well, then I get to wear it!


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

I love those clothes Svenska, you two are too stinking cute.  Congratulations on being one step closer Woodpecker! And good luck on your move Debi.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Woodpecker, I am glad you are done with another one! 

Just a thought. Do you HAVE to do everything they say? If you don't want to do something, don't you have a choice? Ask questions, and stand up for yourself if you find it's not an important part of your treatment. It's your life/body/decision.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

weever said:


> Woodpecker, I am glad you are done with another one!
> 
> Just a thought. Do you HAVE to do everything they say? If you don't want to do something, don't you have a choice? Ask questions, and stand up for yourself if you find it's not an important part of your treatment. It's your life/body/decision.


Thank you! I agree and am going to see what my Oncologist says. In the meantime I will do some reasearch.


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

That sounds a little drastic to have to get a tattoo. Cant you just mark the spot and take a picture for reference instead?

Congrats on having just one left to go!!!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Woodpecker, a friend of mine had the tattoos for her radiation as well - they were light green dots and barely visible, she had to point them out to me. I think she said they'd fade over time, but I can't recall now.

Small price to pay for the gift of life, anyway - they were just three very tiny dots - I have (many) moles larger than her little marks.

Please take the time you need to recover ... if you try to do too much too soon, you'll just get sicker and take even longer to heal up. I know it's a long road, and resting feels like doing nothing but really, it's the biggest job you could be doing - getting better!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Woodpecker said:


> I had my second to last treatment today. It went well and I am really tired this time. Usually I am hyper but not today. I also talked to someone in the radiology department, she said I need to get tattooed for markers for the radiation. I am not really happy about this as I did not see this coming. I also don't feel like I need any more reminders of this ordeal. Oh well I am praying for the strength to get through this. Also I thought I would be back at the end of March but my Oncologist told me to take at least 6 weeks not 4. I already told my boss and union president that I would be back in March so now I have to call them tomorrow and tell them what my Oncologist said. She did say if I need any paper work she would give it to me.


Congrats on the second to last treatment! woohoo!
Now, why on earth would you want a tat for that? Is there a point? Sorry, I just don't get that. Don't do it if you don't want to. It's Your body! 
Keep recovering, still in my prayers!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Sven, your an amazing seamstress! 
Frazzle, I would wear stuff like that and be proud of it! 
But my friends think I'm weird anyway.


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

There is a lady I know up here who wears Viking clothes with a modern twist. She always looks so sophisticated! I have six yards of dark pink linen I got by mistake and think I'll make myself a pretty Viking dress/tunic to just wear around. Might add some embroidery.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

The tattoos are small dots that mark the corners of the area to be treated with radiation. They use tattoos because they won't wash off over the course of the treatment. It marks the area so that the exact spot to receive treatment is marked. In the pictures I saw the dots are really small, they said about the size of a freckle. I did see the alternative of skin markers discussed, but it sounds like you couldn't wash the area during the entire time of the rest of the treatment so that they would stay in place.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

PK, good luck with the move! Mark those boxes well.

Kelsey, You and Philip are toooo darling!

Just one more, WP!! As others have stated, those tattoos are just dots to mark the place and are very tiny.

Lonna, I absolutely adore your coat!! The tunic sounds sooo comfortable. You have really inspired me to get that T/6 set up and get to weaving on a 'big girl' loom.


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Thank you all for the info, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Agree with the others about the tattoo. It is tiny green dots, I have several friends with them. It is a safety precaution so they don't radiate the wrong area. The friends I know who have had them I wasn't able to really see them unless I was told they were there.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Woodpecker, I would have freaked out about the tattoo too. Not something I'm interested in having on my body. But, tiny green dots don't sound too bad. I can see how that color would kind of blend in with most people's skin tone if the dots are small enough.


On the knitting front here at my house. . . I've been working on my hat a bit each night. So far I have about 6 inches done. We have another lesson scheduled for Saturday early afternoon and I want to be far enough along the instructor can show me how to do the decreasing part. So far it's just knit 2 purl 2 for 10", then I get to start the decrease.

And. . . from 3-5 on Saturday our knitting instructor is doing a class on using double pointed needles. She is only charging $5 a person for the class, so I think I'm going to stick around for that. Because. . . 

. . . wait for it. . .


. . . in March she is doing a class on making *socks *(my goal!) and the dpn class is a prerequisite for the sock making class. :banana::banana: I'm going to be a sock maker before summer. 

Can't resist showing you all the progress I'm making on my hat, my first project using circular needles. It is all the same width, just couldn't get it to lie flat enough to show that in the pic.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Nice work Kris! You'll love working with DPNs. You are lucky to have a knit instructor you enjoy and who is teaching the things you want to learn.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Woodpecker said:


> I also talked to someone in the radiology department, she said I need to get tattooed for markers for the radiation. I am not really happy about this as I did not see this coming. I also don't feel like I need any more reminders of this ordeal.


Battle scars darlin, they're battle scars, wear them with pride. And the scars themselves don't matter - what matters is winning the fight. 
I've never liked getting my own scars either. But later on, when the going gets tough, they remind me what I've already beaten and that helps give me the strength to get through.

The first stitch markers are out, another set ready to mail and 2 more half done.
DH made me steps to the front door for Valentines :happy:
A pair of potbelly pigs joined the farm, first litter due the second week of April.

And my sister just found out that after 8 years of trying she's having a baby!!! :dance::rock::banana::dance:


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

I posted some pictures from the Sacramento Weavers & Spinners Guild Open House on my blog
http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2013/02/open-house-pic-part-1.html

Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Kris,
I like dpn's. They look harder than they are. You are still only working with 2 needles at a time.

Rabbitgeek,
Those are neat pics!


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Otter said:


> Battle scars darlin, they're battle scars, wear them with pride. And the scars themselves don't matter - what matters is winning the fight.


Thank you for the encourgament I always wear my scars with pride. Congratulations on becoming an aunt!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

I have become a night owl. Because of my Littles, who demand so much of my time during the daylight hours, I have found that I tend to do the bulk of my thread work at night. Last night I wove a child-sized shawl on my new tri-loom. The night before that I worked on weaving dishcloths. Before that I warped the rigid heddle loom. Tonight I think my wheel is crying out for a bit of a workout, so I'm going to try and (finally) finish off the multi-colored fiber I've had on there forever.


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

pictures please!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

One of our new lambs. We currently have about 12.


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

Lots of neat pictures Franco, makes me wish I could go.  And it shows that where there is a will to make fiber, there is a way!


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Oh Weever! what a cute baby!! 

ok, I have been working with my sister at the flower shop she works at. Some of you have liked a picture that Paula (the owner) put up on Facebook of me playing with roses.  I'm just there to help them with the Valentines rush. It's fun! But, I think some of the flowers are making me itchy! Yesterday and today by the time I got home my neck has been red/itchy. yuck!

Anyway, Friday I am going up to the local Chocolate factory (no, not Willy Wonka!) because I have a friend that is in management there, she called and wants me to come apply for the QA/manager position. Cross your fingers! I may get a job!! And, that is perfect timing, cause my unemployment extension is going to be gone in a week or so.

In other news.... I made myself some insoles for my slightly wornout crocs.
I knitted up two rectangles and then I felted (fulled?) them down and cut out an insole. Wore them today with my wool socks, and it was so squishy/soft! I really like them. I think I see insole knitting in my future. DH has already asked for some.
Here is a pic -


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

mamaj, I make insoles for everybody now.
It can become a big deal, be warned. LOL

Recently I got into my truck after milking and my Farmer Boss had left me his *old* 
storebought insoles so I could use them for a pattern for the new MOHAIR ones.

I paid him back for draping them on my steering wheel  by using pretty lavender colored yarn for his insoles. :teehee:
He is going to be picking purple goat hair off his socks for a while. :cute:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Weever, what a cutie!!

Finished my hat today; got to the 'too small for circular needles' stage just in time to take the dpn class this afternoon. So I got to do the last three rows on the dpns. 

Marchwind, you're right, I love them!!! When I was done with my hat, I switched to what the rest of the dpn class was doing, which was practicing knitting and purling and doing ribbing with the dpns. Yep, I definitely see socks in my not too distant future.

On top of that, eldest daughter also did the dpn class, even though she at first was intimidated and said she didn't want to. But when we were driving home afterward, she told me it was much easier than she thought it would be. And she commented that she didn't seem to have nearly as much trouble with them as some of the other ladies were having. 

DD took a picture of me wearing my hat on the way home.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Yay Kris! You will be rocking the sock needles in no time.
I am glad your DD is sticking it out too.
The kids in Waldorf school 5th grade project is knitting socks on dpns.
So your daughter isn't all that ahead of the curve. 

I am proud of you both. :bowtie:


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

weever that picture is just the cutest thing! Love it!

Great job Kris with the hat and dpn's! I think dpn's are addictive - when I first started using them, I couldn't make anything that WASN'T made with dpn's. I got a lot of socks made those few years! :grin:


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

My favorite Little kid moment of the month goes to my 3YO son, who the other day saw my new combs tucked up under my desk, pointed at them and told me (in no uncertain terms), "Those are mine!!!" 

The backs loosely resemble his blocks. I had to pull them out and show him that they were not part of his toy blocks before he'd believe my telling him they were not!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

We are really getting rolling with spring calving on the dairy where I work.
Tonight I got to teach a very tall holstein heifer calf how to drink out of a bottle.
Normally they stay with their mamas for the first week or 2.
But this one had been stolen by a bigger (meaner) dry cow.
She didn't have any milk to give the baby, but that wasnt stopping her.

IDK how long the little bugger went w/o anything to drink, but she was looking dehydrated.
It it is really fun to get ahold of a calf like that who is 'scared' of you, 
then after you wrestle them and they get the bottle idea:
you become their new best friend.

My Farmer Boss came and got her after I fed her and she happily followed him out to the calf barn, wagging her tail . 

The plan is to calve out 50 new heifers in the next month, 
not to mention 43 older cows who will be coming fresh too. 
That is a lot of cute calves, right there. An overload.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Yay for GAM rescuing lives of cute little calves . Don't forget pictures! 


Reminder to those of you who are getting ready for the birthing of babies, human or animal we NEED pictures of those cuties. I have to live vicariously through you all and Im sure there are others who are too. So pictures and lots of them, please.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Love the lamb!!! 

Here are the babies we have so far! One buck kid, and twin doe kids. That's it for goats this year. My sheep are still preggo, due this coming week. Sorry for the huge pics!


----------



## Pearl B (Sep 27, 2008)

Never ever apologize for pics :hysterical: especially for kids as cute as that!
They are adorable. I love their coloring!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I suppose I could share this picture I took back in May 2011.
She is jersey/holstein and most of the new ones look very similar to this.
This little calf just came FRESH yesterday.
They grow up so fast. 

I will try to get some new photos once things dry out and green up some (a couple more weeks).


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Babies on this 'farm' will fit in the palm of your hand! But I'm hoping for some litters over the next month as baby-boom season begins.  (rabbits, mostly)


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Are those Oberhasli goats? Very cute!

GAM you could have lied to us and told us it was a this years baby . I doubt we would have known. Nice to know you're so honest. It would be cool to see a picture of her with her own baby.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Squeee! Adorable Oberhasli kids!!!!

And what a cute cow! I have severe cow lust. We don't have one yet and I _want._ I worked at a dairy in PA and have suffered cow withdrawal since.

Babies we are expecting here are goats, piglets, fancy mice and (sigh) kittens. We were taking everyone in to get check-ups and make arrangements for spays and for the _second_ time Thistle, who never goes into discernable-to-humans-so-they-can-lock-her-up heat, was already knocked up for the vet. It's like she _knows_ when we've saved up for a spay run and times it perfectly.
So three cats getting spayed and one litter on the way.

I will be certain to post baby pictures here


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Marchwind said:


> Are those Oberhasli goats? Very cute!
> 
> GAM you could have lied to us and told us it was a this years baby . I doubt we would have known. Nice to know you're so honest. It would be cool to see a picture of her with her own baby.


Really? I figured I would be found out by the green foliage in that pic.
No grape vines, buffalo gourds, or lush grass yet! 

Her baby look a LOT like her, a bit browner on the brown spots and only 1 brown spot inside the white marking on her head.
My FB photo albums have become a tool in managing the herd, which I wasn't predicting. LOL


----------



## Woodpecker (Mar 8, 2007)

Yay for cute baby pics!


----------



## pyrobear (Nov 10, 2006)

fiber wise i have been knitting a baby blanket ( when i get it done ill get a picture on hear ) 
yes i know its a bad pic but its the only ony i have on my cell! so hear it is .. mama and baby born 
may 1 2012


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Otter said:


> Thistle, who never goes into discernable-to-humans-so-they-can-lock-her-up heat, was already knocked up for the vet. It's like she _knows_ when we've saved up for a spay run and times it perfectly.


if this is a cat, then I think it'd be good for you to know that cats don't have a 'heat' per se. They are like rabbits, spontaneous ovulators, and can become pregnant any time. They do have a time of increased receptivity, which is what most people think of as their 'heat', but unlike dogs, cows, etc they don't need it to reproduce.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Thank you FA, I was going to say just that thing. You can also spay a cat that is in heat, dog too for that matter. It might be a bit more expensive but it can be done.

Love seeing the babies! Pyrobear I have a thing for Highland Cattle. I've always wanted to try spinning their hair.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Falls-Acre said:


> if this is a cat, then I think it'd be good for you to know that cats don't have a 'heat' per se. They are like rabbits, spontaneous ovulators, and can become pregnant any time. They do have a time of increased receptivity, which is what most people think of as their 'heat', but unlike dogs, cows, etc they don't need it to reproduce.


TY! I knew about the induced ovulation, I just never had one before that didn't roll and yowl and let the whole world know - I thought that was heat.
My vet has a LONG wait list for spays and this will be the second time she missed her appointment. I'd do it if I could - I am not shy about spaying cats, I have rescued many and if it's in my yard,or eats at my house, I'll spay it. You can spay for the first month of gestation but she's further along then that..

Sigh, so once kitties are born, I'll see how many are girls and schedule that many spays + 1, my appt will be 3-5 months out unless they have a cancellation and call me.

Ahh, well. In all likelihood, Thistle's kittens will stay here and live to ripe old ages. I'll still end up with a litter or three to give away before summer's end. The neighbor's kitties will move here when their mother's wean them (my big, gnarly old tom runs off all _cats_ - but has a soft spot for _kittens_ and leads them here) and someone will dump a few over the fence. I spay an awful lot of not-my-cats, so it is a little embarrassing to have my very own cat spring surprise litter #2 on me. Ok, a lot embarrassing :nono:

One year, with every female cat I owned spayed for years, I still ended up with 14 kittens to give away. Why is it that when you have a bunch of cats, everyone wants to give you more? :shrug:

 To make this a little fibery - I started a ripple blanket with the pattern Angie posted!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

My solution to stray cats (even kittens) is not popular. 

Cant wait to see your ripple blanket, Otter.


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

My solution to stray cats involves a live trap and a trip to animal control (I live inside city limits). I used to get cats dumped on me all the time, i just got fed up over the years. I think the neighbors have started to be a little wary of me. An no one has dumped their cat off in about a year or so. :nono:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

No pound or animal control here. Just folks like me. Happily, I am good at dog training, have a high tolerance for strays of all sorts and figure that I'd spend more on cigarettes then I do on vet bills, so have the cheaper vice


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

GAM don't say it  please. FA have you checked to see if there is a stray, feral cat rescue in your area? There are organizations all over the country. They would help you with these kitties.

Good luck with your babies Otter. Looking or ward to photos.


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Yes, the goats are Oberhaslis. Can't remember who asked. I should have quoted. 

Luckily we've only ever had 1 stray kitten show up at our place. We managed to trap her, then I took her to Animal Control to have her tested for FELV/FIV and vaccinated, then gave her to a friend's sister. She loves her. :grin: I can't imagine having more cats show up...I hate how people dump their pets!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Oh, and I made a pair of these booties over the weekend. I just need to full them tonight. They were a very quick and easy knit! I'm trying to decide if I want to leave them plain or needle felt something on them...like maybe sheep or something.


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

We are suckers for strays, as well, though we haven't had to make a spay and neuter run in a few years. When we had hardly any money, one year our local shelter received a grant to spay/neuter barn kittens. What a blessing! Then a couple of years later a local low-cost snip ran a special and received a bunch of business from us, including a couple of feral cats that I had to live trap and take in. Fortunately, we've acquired only one new stray in the past five years, and he's a he, so I haven't been motivated to trap him and take him in.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

More pictures from Sacramento Weavers & Spinners Guild Open House 2012 

has been posted on my blog. More pics later


Click here to see my blog - Franco's Fiber Adventure

http://francosfiberadventure.blogspot.com/2013/02/swsg-open-house-part-2.html


Have a good day!
Franco Rios


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

Marchwind said:


> FA have you checked to see if there is a stray, feral cat rescue in your area? There are organizations all over the country. They would help you with these kitties.


There is MW, but they practice TNR (trap, neuter, release). I'm all for that, except when I asked AC about it, they told me not to do that, because if I did, I am actually taking responsibility for the cat. So if it causes any damage, I could be held liable! Besides which, I'm pretty sure many of these cats have owners that are merely irresponsible. The ones that are genuine strays make nuisances of themselves and are a danger to my property and animals (remember, I raise caged animals and loose poultry). Not to mention that I believe all cats deserve a loving home and family. Since there is a law in effect in this city (cats are NOT supposed to be allowed to roam freely), I have no problem whatsoever in trapping loose cats on my property and taking them somewhere they are guaranteed a meal and a warm bed! And our AC tests the cats, as long as they are not feral, they will be given an opportunity to be adopted into families that really want them.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Love love love the baby/critter pics! I'm so sick of this wet cold mud, and they just make my day!

We had a stray kitten show up here about a month ago. I found her in the back of the property, so I think she came from the farm up over the hill (she's a calico, and I've seen calicos hanging around there)

We have a springhouse next to the road, and we've found kittens/cats dropped there several times. gre: We have the 'orange twins' that showed up, and they've been great mousers. 

Last year there was an older gray cat we found in the springhouse, and he was so skinny, I have no idea how long he was in there. He was declawed, and neutered, and was definitely NOT an outside cat! How could someone do that?????

He was afraid to walk on the grass, and it took a month before he finally came up to the house (I fed him twice a day in the springhouse). A friend of mine took him, and he is so so happy now! Their other cat will bolt out of the door if it's open for a second, but Dusty just looks at the door, turns around, and won't go anywhere near an open door! 

We are lucky that our local Human League will spay/neuter for $10/cat. We're up to 4 now, and I hope no more get dumped :Bawling:


----------



## Lythrum (Dec 19, 2005)

rabbitgeek said:


> More pictures from Sacramento Weavers & Spinners Guild Open House 2012
> 
> has been posted on my blog. More pics later
> 
> ...



Thanks for the pictures. I really like the detail on the reversible jacket.


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

TWINS!!!!!

OMG, my sister is having TWINS!! Neither of our grandmothers can remember the last set of twins on either our mom or our dad's side of the family. No fertility treatments or anything, just out of nowhere, fraternal twins!!!

Quick - I need favorite layette patterns!! I have to make TWO :nanner::nanner:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I finished my first pound of yarn with the new Finnish wheel, Layla.
1100 yards of 3 ply Romney.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Oooooohhhhh GAM, that is absolutely beautiful yarn. I love Romney, but you knew that. This is gorgeous. What breed is the lighter fleece going to be from?


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Actually this IS the lighter fleece. 

I am not sure yet. I have the dark chocolate Romeldale. 
Now THAT makes such beautiful yarn....<swoon>
I also have some dark brown Merino from springvalley.
Maybe some of both.
IDK. 
Today I got caught up spinning Reggie's fleece as fine as I possibly can, instead. 
After an hour I almost covered the base of the bobbin w/ singles.

I am all over the place right now!
So many new spinning options that I want to try. :teehee:


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Well I felted my booties tonight. Geesh, it took forever and they didn't shrink down nearly enough, so they'll be for NEXT year. :teehee: Looks like I'll actually have to follow the pattern this time (I used aran weight instead of sport weight, but went down in needle size).


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

GAM, that is mouthwatering, drooling yarn !!!!


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I am SO HAPPY with my new wheel! 
Gosh, I just can't express it. 
Also, I had an 'aha moment' about how twist goes dormant in singles when they sit for awhile,
making it hard to gauge the amount of twist for plying.
(It needs a good bit more twist than I really thought, who knew?)

So. Something clicked! 
Now I am making better yarn than ever before.

I really did NEED this faster wheel.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

> I really did NEED this faster wheel.


Yep. I knew you did.


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

I would like to try and make yarn that is actually wiry. LOL
Wont happen with this kid mohair though.
The fiber is so fine that it just snaps when you overspin it. 
I learned that today. :whistlin:


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Yay for a faster wheel! I'm glad you're liking her, GAM!

So, I got some crazy news tonight... I just got a contract to make 20-some Victorian dresses for a Six Flags Chicago production! I don't have all the details, designs, or patterns yet, but I do know they all have to be off-whites and creams and tans and light browns and such, like from a sepia photograph. And they all have to be done by May 1st!  Needless to say, I'm pretty excited, but I'm going to be pretty busy too for March and April! Whoo-hoo!!!! :nanner: :bouncy: :nanner:


----------



## gone-a-milkin (Mar 4, 2007)

Whoa, that is a big order.
Be sure to charge enough for them. 

I sure do enjoy watching your fiber/sewing career take shape, SvenskaFllicka.
You are awesomely talented and it is great to see people sit up and take notice.
Thanks for sharing it with us.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

Well all, we have exactly one week until we close on both properties. I'm getting so nervous!!
The last few years have been a nightmare, to say the least, things are just going to smoothly now. Somethings gotta go wrong and I'm bracing for it.:shrug:

I meant to post this pic the other day. It's my Grandson Colton in his Tree Frog onsie I knit for him for Christmas!! It's a bit big, but ds and ddil say he loves it!

Whoops! It loaded sideways, sorry.:teehee:


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Svenska--Congrats! You are going to be busy for a great reason in the next two months!

hercsmama--I love the sweater! Would you mind sharing where the pattern is from?


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

It's just the easiest pattern!
Its an old Womans Day magazine pattern. Google "Womans Day Frog Suit pattern". It's free too!
I made the eyes red and turned it into a Tree Frog because I couldn't find enough buttons for the legs that I liked in the right shade of blue/green. So I used red ones!:sing:


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Just popping in to check on you all and thrilled to see all the baby animal pics! We're expecting lambs next month. It's our first year with sheep and I'm nervous. Hope all goes well. 

Svenska Flicka Congratulations!!!! You are going to be busy!

Hercsmama, I'm so glad things are going well for you. I know you've had some hard, stressful times. Wishing you many happy- and tranquil- years in your new place!

Sorry nothing fibery to share. I'm busy installing crown molding on top of the kitchen cabinets. Hubby's been working long hours so I decided to do it myself. Yikes! It's not for the dyslexic! 

Ice storm coming in tonight so we'll probably lose power.

Hugs to you all,

Pauline


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

Wheee, is it ever a big order! Don't worry, I am charging enough for them&#8211; they even ended up deciding to pay me more than my original bid. :teehee: I am pretty darn excited.  I even went out and bought a serger last night. Servers are a little bit freaky and a lot awesome.

I'll be sure to share pictures with you guys! 

Pigeonlady, good luck with the cabinet molding!


----------



## SvenskaFlicka (Nov 2, 2011)

P. S. That frog suit is ADORABLE!!!


----------



## weever (Oct 1, 2006)

Pigeon lady, if this is your first year with lambs, may I give you some tips? (These are from my hubby--I am not the midwife of the family.) When you see a ewe standing off by herself, take notice. If you hear her bleating gently in a nurturing sort of way, really take notice. That is her Mama-baa, and some use it while laboring, giving you a sign. We only hear that baaa once a year. Very distinctive. If you see active labor, leave the ewe alone, but for no longer than an hour. Some ewes are shy and will stop labor if there is someone watching. But if after an hour of active labor there is no baby, you may need to intervene. Study now (we have the internet!) how lambs present during birthing, and be prepared to wash up, lube up, and go in if it is needed. 

The vast majority of ewes do everything well by themselves. But it pays to be prepared for that one or two who needs help. 

Lambing is the most wonderful time of the year. Amazing!


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

Pigeon Lady said:


> Sorry nothing fibery to share. I'm busy installing crown molding on top of the kitchen cabinets. Hubby's been working long hours so I decided to do it myself. Yikes! It's not for the dyslexic!


One of these days, I'm going to do that too. We built the house 10 years ago, and the crown mold we ordered to go with the kitchen cabinets is still in the boxes it arrived in. *sigh* Dh works more than ever now, and travels 1-2 weeks a month with his job, so I've really been thinking I'm just going to have to install that crown mold myself if I ever want to see it on my cabinets. 

I did ask him, about three months ago, how hard it was to do, and, knowing me all too well, he forbid me to touch his chop saw (he taught me to use the chop saw aka miter saw when we put in the wood floors 9 years ago.)

Any tips on doing it without a miter saw, LOL?


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

How exciting, Pigeon Lady! Weever gave great advice. One of the biggest parts of raising livestock is noticing any little teeny difference in your animals. I'm currently waiting on 3 ewes to lamb, due any day now. I've been doing udder checks for a week. :happy2:


----------



## Otter (Jan 15, 2008)

Kris in MI said:


> Any tips on doing it without a miter saw, LOL?


Yup!
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc...&keyword=miter+box&storeId=10051#.USeQEVf_0dU
Also get a can of hot pink spray paint & maybe some flower decals, spray it and forbid him to touch YOUR tools :happy2: That is the only way I can keep a tool. Otherwise they get lost and broken, but Momma's hot pink tools all stay where I put them. I'm not a fan of pink, but hey, whatever works!

It's not too hard to do. I'd also get some clamps.


----------



## Kris in MI (May 30, 2002)

LOL, Otter, I have a bright lime green utility knife that says "MOM" in big black permanent marker letters. The kids know how bad their father is at misplacing his tools.


----------



## PKBoo (Apr 10, 2008)

Have fun with your lambs Pigeon Lady! We had our first batch last year, and had a blast with it!

I had to travel for my job last year the week the lambs were due, so I posted a "Lambing Checklist" on the Sheep forum, so I could print it out for DH when I was gone. It was really helpful. (I'll see if I can go back and find it)

DD and her husband are coming home for the weekend :bouncy: They live over 4 hours away, and we don't get to see them often. It'll be good to have them home. My other DD is coming too - we're celebrating her birthday and my DH's too. Busy fun weekend!


----------



## ajaxlucy (Jul 18, 2004)

Love all the pictures! My ewes are still a month away from lambing, I think.

I finally got DH to hold still long enough to snap a quick pic of his Valentine's Day sweater. He wore it when we went out to see a play tonight and he was brighter than anything else in the theater save the spotlights.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

AjaxLucy that turned out beautifully, very nice! I hope he appreciates all the work that went into it. We're you able to keep it a surprise?


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

I've enjoyed getting caught up on FAC news this morning--so much going on with everybody!

DH and I got back last night from a trip to Morocco. Whew! I'm home and drinking my tap water with reckless abandon. I didn't try to keep my knitting needles with me on the international flights, but I did manage to put them in my carry-on for the domestic flights home. It was nice to have them in the hotel, as well as at the airport for a three hour layover!


We have two goat kids that I haven't seen in over a week, and I'm hoping the rain lets up so they'll come out to play this afternoon. My children have been taking care of the animals and say the goats are doing great. I love to watch little goats play!


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hello all!

This is rather far off our usual subject matter, but I feel called to share it anyway.

I went to a yoga and journalling workshop today, hosted by a friend of mine (a former coworker, in fact). Anyway, I have been feeling like I'm on the edge of some new step in my healing journey, and I think today I was able to open that door a little more. I feel like I experienced a small healing miracle, actually, and that there are more waiting for me.

While I was there today, I was gifted with words that were ... well, exactly what I needed. And sometimes, the words that have been given to me speak for others who have gifts that differ from mine. I believe we are all obliged to use the gifts we are blessed with, and so I published the words I was given today, thinking that perhaps they would speak to or for someone else who finds their tongue tied when they try to express where they are at ...

So, anyway ... if you would like to read, it is here. 

Thank you all for your unfailing support and love and encouragement on my healing journey. You are wonderful friends and I am grateful for you all.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

Wow Frazzle. just wow. I see so much...growth in that. I really enjoyed reading it. You are an amazing woman. You are making an amazing journey. You are healing, and coming so far. ( I sure do need to finish your book - got side tracked by a pattern!)

Keep growing, keep moving forward. Your on an amazing journey.


----------



## mamajohnson (Nov 27, 2002)

And now!!! for the amazing baby picture of the day.....  
Went to feed this morning (and man, it was COLD!) 28 degrees in this part of Texas is darn cold! (right WIHH???) So, anyway, I found 3 new babies in the goat barn! all clean and walking around, shivering! Had to get out the heat lamps and get them all in a stall together. Mom was wearing herself out keeping everyone out of the whole shed!
I have 3 babies, 2 boys and 1 girl! And the girl is just adorable, she is a keeper! She is grey markings on white. The boys are tan markings on white and brown markings on white. 
Hard to tell with the red heat lamps. I am only concerned about the light tan boy, he seems to be getting off by himself a lot. I may just pull the girl and bottle her, let mom raise the other two. I want a FRIENDLY girl! 
So, here are the newest additions to the farm.... Oh and let me tell you, the alpacas were tiptoeing in to see them all morning! Very interesting to them! lol!










The little girl is furthest to the left


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Oh my goodness, they are SO ADORABLE!

(and thank you for your kind and generous words, MamaJ!)


----------



## BlueberryChick (May 12, 2008)

The baby goats are just too cute for words! 

DH and I, along with our youngest daughter, walked out to our goat pasture yesterday and spent a good while just watching our new babies. They have the best time playing, jumping amd chasing each other.



Frazzlehead, well done.


----------



## Miz Mary (Feb 15, 2003)

BABY GOATIEES !! She is a doll !


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

It Starts! Easter sales and preparations... This first image is a set that was requested recently. I'm offering a special of the bunny and the eggs, but a lady requested these plus the carrots. She finalized her order at 10pm on Friday, and picked them up 11am Saturday! I was up til 3am making them, then up at 7am to finish them up. I literally had just completed the set when she called to let me know she was ready to get them! 

The last 2 pics are of a tooth pillow I made for my youngest daughter, who just started losing her baby teeth. Fixed that one up on an overnight too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

Hey guys, want something to smile about?

You may remember I wove a test piece before I started the coats - a saddle blanket, sorta, though it was a bit small maybe, and might not work out on a horse.

Well, I gave it to my friend on Friday night and he sent me this today, with no words in the email other than the subject line: "Like it was made for him".










Read a little more here, if you like.


----------



## rabbitgeek (Mar 22, 2008)

How fun to see a test piece put to work. Bravo!

Have a joyful day!


----------



## MDKatie (Dec 13, 2010)

Cute goat kids!!! And what an awesome saddle blanket! 

I had some lambs born over the weekend. They're still in their awkward gangly stage, but they're cute anyways! Unfortunately, I also had a ewe miscarry, so that was a bummer. But here are the two healthy ram lambs. They're 3/4 Southdown and 1/4 Romney.


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

Great crocheting, the carrots are really cute 

Babies everywhere . Awwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!!!!

Frazzle how wonderful to see your first project being put to good use.


----------



## Pigeon Lady (Apr 4, 2004)

Weever, thanks so much for the tips! They're due toward the end of March. (I need to check dates) 

MD Kate your lambs are beautiful! Oh and I love the lemongrass moisture block I got from you this week  It smells so good! Thank you.

Well I got the molding for one cabinet done. The next one is tricky. It joins up with a diagonal/cross corner cupboard, so that angle is going to be different. I may have to ask one of the woodworker guys here how to do that one.

Kris, this was my inspiration. He gives step by step instructions and shows the before and after Kitchen It's the same layout as ours but I painted our cupboards a light celery green: 

http://theletteredcottage.net/guest-post-by-mr-lettered-cottage/

Just get stuck in. You can do it!


----------



## Falls-Acre (May 13, 2009)

This is my last chance to post in here for the month... in 15 minutes, it'll be March! What a frightening thought! LOL

Earlier today I made another (very small) score. I've been keeping my ad up on CL, refreshing it 2 or 3 times a week to remind folk to please send unwanted fleece/fiber to me and to not throw it away. Earlier in the week a lady contacted me to ask if I wanted her cotton fiber. Apparently she doesn't spin and grows the plant only for the flowers. I met her and picked up what turned out to be about a quarter pound of the prettiest white cotton I've ever laid my eyes upon! I did warn her that I'd never spun cotton before, but that I'd love to give it a try. She mentioned that she plans to plant again this year and to give her a call around August if I want this year's cotton too. 

Even if I don't or can't spin it, this is some of the softest and squishiest fiber I've handled in awhile. It would probably make great stuffing too.


----------



## frazzlehead (Aug 23, 2005)

FA, that is sooo cool!

I don't think Cotton grows way up here, I've never even seen a cotton plant for real, just pictures.

Do you have a supported spindle? That's the best way to spin cotton. The ones traditionally for cotton are called a takli or tahkli, but any supported spindle works really well. Short staple, super high twist. That's so awesome!!!


----------



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

The new FAC is up. Please post there from now on. Here's the link http://www.homesteadingtoday.com/country-homemaking/fiber-arts/477574-fac-march-2013-a.html


----------

